# Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Vorschau-Bilder zu Episode 5 vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Vorschau-Bilder zu Episode 5 vorgestellt*

						HBO hat neun Vorschau-Bilder zu Episode 5 von Game of Thrones Staffel 8 veröffentlicht. Wer ein wenig die Vorfreude befeuern möchte, der kann kleine Indizien zum weiteren Handlungsverlauf der letzten GoT-Staffel bekommen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Vorschau-Bilder zu Episode 5 vorgestellt*


----------



## azzih (11. Mai 2019)

Hab die letzte Folge schon nur noch halb gekuckt. Mittlerweile absolut mittelmäßige Serie mit schlechtem Writing und riesen Logiklücken.


----------



## Govego (11. Mai 2019)

> er kann kleine Indizien zum weiteren Handlungsverlauf der letzten GoT-Staffel bekommen.



kleine indizien?? offensichtlich sollte der schreiber mal im duden nachschlagen was indizien sind. das einzige bild was jetzt neu ist, ist das von harry strickland, der rest kam so und so ähnlich schon im teaser vor.  der teaser ist schon absolut nichts sagend, außer die düstere grundstimmung. wer aber die letzte folge gesehen hat, ist von dieser düsteren grundstimmung auch nicht überrascht.

grauer wurm guckt düster? seine freundin ist in der letzten folge vor seinen augen geköpft worden. es ist logisch, dass der angepisst ist.


----------



## XD-User (11. Mai 2019)

Irgendwie könnte das Bild dank der Tiefenunschärfe bei Herrn Graufreud auch direkt aus Skyrim und co stammen.


----------



## Luebke82 (11. Mai 2019)

azzih schrieb:


> Hab die letzte Folge schon nur noch halb gekuckt. Mittlerweile absolut mittelmäßige Serie mit schlechtem Writing und riesen Logiklücken.



Das ist aber zum Glück nur deine Meinung. Meine ist eine ganz andere. Mir gefällt's. Hättest jetzt von TWD geschrieben, hätte ich dir Recht geben können.


----------



## azzih (11. Mai 2019)

Luebke82 schrieb:


> Das ist aber zum Glück nur deine Meinung. Meine ist eine ganz andere. Mir gefällt's. Hättest jetzt von TWD geschrieben, hätte ich dir Recht geben können.



TWD ist  doch mittlerweile nur ne schlechte Soap die sich schon längst im Kreis dreht. Am Anfang hatte man noch gute Staffeln mit ner interessanten Story, das haben die dann komplett ausm Auge verloren. Und statt ner Heilung für diese Zombie Seuche weiter zu verfolgen oder woher das Ganze kam stolpert die Serie von einem schlechten Dialog in den andern.

GOT kann man immer noch  gucken, finde aber nachdem kein Buchmaterial mehr vorlag ist das ganze abgeflacht und mittlerweile zu 08/15 Fantasy verkommen. Die aktuelle Staffel ist schlicht ein Witz mit Dothraki die sinnlos in den Tod stürmen, irgendwelchen Flotten die aus dem nichts auftauchen und Drachen vom Himmel schiessen und Storylines die komplett fallen gelassen wurden. Ärgert mich, viel verschwendetes Potential.


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (13. Mai 2019)

Govego schrieb:


> kleine indizien?? offensichtlich sollte der schreiber mal im duden nachschlagen was indizien sind.


Duden | Indiz | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft

"Anzeichen für etwas; symptomatisches Merkmal, an dem sich ein Zustand, eine Entwicklung ablesen, erkennen lässt"

Und jetzt? Allein an den den veröffentlichten Charakterporträts wusste man bereits, wer die davor liegende Episode überlebte, was bei einer Serie wie Game of Thrones für viele Fans durchaus Spoiler-Territorium darstellt. Also nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.

Gruß
Micha


----------

